# Ps. Saulosi Coral Red



## flagellum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Hope posting the message to the right section. I have a 325 lliter tank and have psed.saulosi coral red, lab. mbamba and ps. elongatus neon spots in it. What I am wondering is the specie saulosi coral red. I have made some internet search to find detailed information about it but unfortunatelly could not find satisfaying info. I would be grateffull for any information about the specie (saulosi coral red).

Please share any info you have.

Regards,

Cagri Ozturk


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Are you looking for more info than what is available on "plain old" Pseudotropheus saulosi? Here are two opposing links I was able to find. The first suggest they are a natural variant collected from the lake, the second suggests that they are a line bred variant that crossed with something else in the past. I can't find my Konings book right now, but I've read the saulosi sections a few times and never come across his mentioning a "coral red" from the lake. So I'd be inclined to believe the second link, which suggests they are a line bred variant that breeds true.

http://www.cichlidworld.eu/ryby/p_saulosi_e.htm
http://www.lakemalawiforum.com/forum3/v ... =12&t=8184

kevin


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are many who suggest that the coral red is a hybrid between saulosi and red zebras. Suffice to say I don't believe they are natural.


----------



## flagellum (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you both for the replies. I have read the article and the posts shared in both links. The fry photos in the article and my fries matches. That is why I believe I have coral red saulosies. However a specie with un-natural origin always creates doubts in mind. I like my saulosies so much because they are beautiful in colors and in behaviours. As a result of these doubts in my mind I think about changing the fishes in my tank with some other fish.


----------

